# North Korea's Kim wants to kill American Bastards.



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

http://www.newsmax.com/t/newsmax/article/799780/75

The longer you leave this maniac go the worse it will become. No good solution on this one. Diplomacy and sanctions are not going to be effective.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Seems like we should be taking out their satellites....yesterday.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Take out their satelites (even if we don't think they are functional). Also, sink their subs. After that, mine their harbors.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Good read:

https://worldview.stratfor.com/analysis/how-north-korea-would-retaliate


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I know many will disagree. US needs to hit NK hard and fast. We know where their stuff is . Hit every Military site they have carpet bomb the place. Call China up and remind them we ask you to stop NK and you though it was a joke. Dare you to get involved now. In 24 hours NK will be back in the stone ages. It will get hot for a while but if we kick their ass good the rest will back off.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

This American bastard wants to kill Kim, using American bastard know-how: and I prefer that we use atomic bombs to do it with.:triumphant:


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> I know many will disagree. US needs to hit NK hard and fast. We know where their stuff is . Hit every Military site they have carpet bomb the place. Call China up and remind them we ask you to stop NK and you though it was a joke. Dare you to get involved now. In 24 hours NK will be back in the stone ages. It will get hot for a while but if we kick their ass good the rest will back off.


Something in my gut tells me this is what President Trump has in mind...hell, maybe even during the G20 Summit meetings....

Full-on surprise attack.

I don't think anyone really expects it, especially the North Koreans.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

A couple days before we start hitting NK. We ask Bill Clinton to head over and try to talk when them after all he gave them their nuke program. Offer to pay Hillary's way if she goes along.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> A couple days before we start hitting NK. We ask Bill Clinton to head over and try to talk when them after all he gave them their nuke program. Offer to pay Hillary's way if she goes along.


....Obama should be helpful with his negotiating skills also....

Great idea!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Looks to me like the pack is ganging up on the top dog. Maybe they sense we are at our weakest point in years and now is the time to eliminate us. Remember the enemy of my enemy is my friend.

Funny that NK is using Chinese designed missile launchers and carriers. No body ever says anything about that.


----------



## Vasily 1945 (Jun 25, 2017)

Why does the usa with Japan and south Korea not shoot his missiles down out of the sky? that should piss him off good.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Vasily 1945 said:


> Why does the usa with Japan and south Korea not shoot his missiles down out of the sky? that should piss him off good.


 That would be an act of aggression. NK is not something that would work with, we would need to keep hitting once we do anything until they a on their knees.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Vasily 1945 said:


> Why does the usa with Japan and south Korea not shoot his missiles down out of the sky? that should piss him off good.


I think we should. It would show them how futile their missile program is.

What would be even better is if we could sabotage their missile to turn around and hit them. Trump could tweet "if you play with fire, you burn your fingers".


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Great speech by Nikki Haley at the U.N...just finished.

Translation:

Don't #$%& around with the United States of America....

Signed,

Donald J Trump


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

Smitty901 said:


> That would be an act of aggression. NK is not something that would work with, we would need to keep hitting once we do anything until they a on their knees.


That's the point you pick up the tempo of the hits, not stop.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I think it would be more like the "Shock and Awe" we all witnessed only....much more shock, much more awe and for...much longer.

They are vulnerable with firing barrages from a bunch of their locations because as soon as they do, they reveal their exact location. One would think we knew exactly where they are now, but maybe not....

I think there would be a land, sea and air "blitzkrieg" taking out the missile sights (aimed at Seoul)...

A heavy attack on the palaces...bunker buster bombs, etc...

Of course, all radar and communications abilities...

Then.....you leave...

You leave and let China clean up the mess all this would cause....rebuild their cities, yada, yada, yada....

Don't make us come back....

After we know that situation is stable, send the carrier fleets to the Mediterranean Sea and bodly ask....

Next?

Ahhh...President for a week. Just one week.....


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

White Shadow said:


> That's the point you pick up the tempo of the hits, not stop.


My point is it would have to be 100% all or nothing in this case. Be careful what you ask for and make sure you are ready. When we blow NK's stuff up China is firing off theirs. And likely Iran will with in hours fire on Israel. This is not going to be 1 MOAB or a couple ICBM's.
No other country will come to our aid we will fight it alone.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> My point is it would have to be 100% all or nothing in this case. Be careful what you ask for and make sure you are ready. When we blow NK's stuff up China is firing off theirs. And likely Iran will with in hours fire on Israel. This is not going to be 1 MOAB or a couple ICBM's.
> No other country will come to our aid we will fight it alone.


I think Japan will be with us. Not that we need any help.

Israel can take care of Iran.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I'm 6 foot tall. I think I'd notice a tiny slope, sneaking up behind me, then standing on a phone book armed a slingshot.

You gotta aim a bit lower, though. I use a .45 ACP for a defensive pistol, and with the rainbow trajectory of that slow moving slug, I could shoot right over the top of his cheap haircut.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

KUSA said:


> I think Japan will be with us. Not that we need any help.
> 
> Israel can take care of Iran.


Japan does not have anything, their Army does not even carry weapons. We had some of them in Iraq with us. Israel is one BA. But with out our ability to support them they will not last long. This is not the 6 day war all over again the world has changed.
Nope we go at with NK-China we are on our own. Not saying we can do it but we can not fight two fronts for very long anymore. 8 years of Obama sealed that deal.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I look back at out first invasion of Iraq...I've often felt....it's time we see how our new toys are doing.

When we shot down the Syrian jet a few weeks ago...first time an American fighter has shot down another jet in 18 years.

I bet we have new and improved toys we know little about.

Maybe the time is coming where we see them.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> Japan does not have anything, their Army does not even carry weapons. We had some of them in Iraq with us. Israel is one BA. But with out our ability to support them they will not last long. This is not the 6 day war all over again the world has changed.
> Nope we go at with NK-China we are on our own. Not saying we can do it but we can not fight two fronts for very long anymore. 8 years of Obama sealed that deal.


Hogwash. All we have to do is level all the military bases and equipment and go home. It would take a couple of days if we wanted to drag it out. That's all we want right, the missiles and other weapons destroyed?

China could come in and look at all the smoke and ashes all they want. What will they do, come to our country and pick a fight with us?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Aaaaaand Americans call Russia aggressive :vs_laugh: :vs_laugh:


----------



## SanAntonioPrepper (Apr 10, 2017)

War with NK and a blitzkrieg on them would not be as easy as it seems. An attack on NK is an attack on the rest of these guys. Essentially, it would be WWIII. It would look something like this:

North Korea, Syria, China, Egypt, Pakistan, Somalia, Russia and Iran

vs.

South Korea, Japan, Germany, France, Australia, Israel, the UK, the US

Russian and China are aligned, as well as Iran, NK and Syria:
http://www.cnn.com/2017/07/05/asia/russia-china-growing-alliance/index.html


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

TG said:


> Aaaaaand Americans call Russia aggressive :vs_laugh: :vs_laugh:


Uhhh...we haven't done anything....yet.

And....we won't occupy NK after we bomb it.

Anything else? :vs_laugh:


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

TG said:


> Aaaaaand Americans call Russia aggressive :vs_laugh: :vs_laugh:


Russia is a has been county. They only have one aircraft carrier and it smokes like a forest fire.

Russia wishes it could be aggressive.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

KUSA said:


> Hogwash. All we have to do is level all the military bases and equipment and go home. It would take a couple of days if we wanted to drag it out. That's all we want right, the missiles and other weapons destroyed?
> 
> China could come in and look at all the smoke and ashes all they want. What will they do, come to our country and pick a fight with us?


 Not to start a fight but what years and where did you serve . China has has a lot more than you think. It does not work that way I wish it did but a lot more to it.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Robie said:


> I look back at out first invasion of Iraq...I've often felt....it's time we see how our new toys are doing.
> 
> When we shot down the Syrian jet a few weeks ago...first time an American fighter has shot down another jet in 18 years.
> 
> ...


When we went in to Iraq They had no real air power. Their troops were untrained and it was a ground fight we rolled over them with tanks and we blew the tops of their tanks wit A-10's and every other thing we had in the air it was a turkey shoot. In Iraq our tanks mowed through so fast they had to slow down and wait of support or run out of fuel. Different battle field different fight.
NK and China won't be a fight like that.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

China and perhaps even Russia will flare up with any proposal of violence against North Korea. But there comes a time I think we have to play our hand, meaning find the little f**ker with as few bystanders as possible and remove him from the face of the earth. Then tell China, Russia, 'Yeah, we did it, now what"? I don't think either will think he's worth going to war over. 
I'm not suggesting we try to take over NK, just remove that little turd. Surly the next "fearless leader" will have a little more common sense, now that he knows what will be his future if he doesn't.
I often think of the Cuban missile crisis. How would the world had been had JFK not said, this is our line in the sand, we won't budge, and if we have to go to war, even nuclear war, then so be it. 
Not a soul on this planet wants a war any less than I do, but there comes a time, when you have to call their bluff, even though, they may not be bluffing.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Since China needs us for a trading partner a lot more than it needs NK so.... I suspect that if the war is short, less than say a week, China will stay out of it.

China's economy isn't in such great shape these days with a massive debt load after the public works projects it started around 2008 that resulted is overbuilding (ghost cities). If they lost the US as a trading partner for even a few months the yen would tumble and their economy may collapse. As it is many investment firms are staying out of inversing in either 100% publically owned or partially government owned companies in China.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

KUSA said:


> Russia is a has been county. They only have one aircraft carrier and it smokes like a forest fire.
> 
> Russia wishes it could be aggressive.


Maybe investing in aircraft carriers has become obsolete and the Russians figured it out a long time ago. Maybe it would be better to invest in modernizing nuclear weapons and investing in a nuclear war as a reality much like what the Russians have been doing and still pursue.

We are watching a power shift. I would argue that America is a has been country.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

China does not much care about loss of life they have a lot of people they would like to be rid of. As for trade if it meant taking the US out they could care less about trade. We depend more on them than they do us as it is.
China can shut NK down with one phone call. They won't because they are behind all of this in the first place. Debt don't mean chit if you don't pay it.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Ragnarök said:


> Maybe investing in aircraft carriers has become obsolete and the Russians figured it out a long time ago. Maybe it would be better to invest in modernizing nuclear weapons and investing in a nuclear war as a reality much like what the Russians have been doing and still pursue.


Nobody wins a nuclear war but I suspect Putin may not know that. Still, I'm much more concerned about NK launching on us.


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

SanAntonioPrepper said:


> War with NK and a blitzkrieg on them would not be as easy as it seems. An attack on NK is an attack on the rest of these guys. Essentially, it would be WWIII. It would look something like this:
> 
> North Korea, Syria, China, Egypt, Pakistan, Somalia, Russia and Iran
> 
> ...


Can we trade France to the other team?


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

John Galt said:


> Nobody wins a nuclear war but I suspect Putin may not know that. Still, I'm much more concerned about NK launching on us.


If you created underground cities with the capability to grow there own food, massive water aquifers, nuclear power plants to generate power, capability to restart society above ground after 10 years then you would be in a better position to win a nuclear war. All you need is resources, planning and action.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Ragnarök said:


> If you created underground cities with the capability to grow there own food, massive water aquifers, nuclear power plants to generate power, capability to restart society above ground after 10 years then you would be in a better position to win a nuclear war. All you need is resources, planning and action.


Do you really think that dimwit running North Korea is worth that much to them? I don't. Do you really think a nuclear war with United States would be a good idea for anyone?


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Ragnarök said:


> If you created underground cities with the capability to grow there own food, massive water aquifers, nuclear power plants to generate power, capability to restart society above ground after 10 years then you would be in a better position to win a nuclear war. All you need is resources, planning and action.


And a lot more political cohesiveness and money than even China can provide. Not a realistic option.


----------



## SanAntonioPrepper (Apr 10, 2017)

China will intervene regarding an attack on NK. Especially against an attack that is designed to neuter NK (take out all its weapons - artillery, nukes, missile silo's etc.). Chinese intervention will not be to prevent the loss of the current leader of NK. It will be to prevent a collapse of the Kim regime (or dictatorship) in the face of domestic mismanagement and American pressure. Kim may go, but China will make sure that the regime remains. One only has to look at history:

China fought in the Korean War of 1950-53. In 1950, the new communist regime in China invaded the country with nearly three million troops, losing some 180,000 soldiers in the war. All this happened barely a year after the end of China's own civil war in 1949.

China didn't participate in North Korea's initial invasion of the South. It intervened after Douglas MacArthur's United Nations troops defeated the North Koreans and launched a counter-invasion of the North. The UN army was virtually on the border with China before China unexpectedly invaded and pushed south to the line that still divides the two Koreas to this day.

If the Korean peninsula becomes unified because of a victory of democratic South Korea and its allies, then the whole Korean Peninsula becomes democratic. If the whole Korean peninsula becomes democratic that means all those people taste freedom. Try ruling a country with a dictatorship when they have already tasted freedom. You cannot. The only way a dictatorship works is through fear and through indoctrination of the leadership at birth. China knows a people who have seen freedom will not willingly be ruled. A democratic and united NK also brings democracy, freedom the United States to China's doorstep. The border of NK and China will now become the new "38th parallel. Right now, NK is China’s buffer zone. Losing NK means that those who have tasted freedom have an opportunity to flow over the border to China and "infect" the Chinese people with hopes of freedom and with stories of what it like to not be severely restricted by ones government. These democratic/freedom migrants with their new ideals and stories become a cancer to a dictatorship like China. Also, losing NK also means China losses its barking lap dog in which it can indirectly verbally threaten and harass the US indirectly. 

China does not want the Korean peninsula to become unified. China does not want the people of NK to taste freedom. China does not want to lose their lapdog. China does not want to lose their buffer zone. China does not want the Korean peninsula to become democratic. China does not want the US on their doorstep. 

Just as China intervened after Douglas MacArthur's United Nations troops defeated the North Koreans and launched a counter-invasion of the North, they will intervene now if NK is full out assaulted. China may say one thing publically in the news today, but one only has to look at China’s actions over a long period of time to see that they are propping up and will assist NK. Actions speak louder than words. China is supporting and will assist NK. Russia is aligned with China. We all know the alliance list and how it goes on from there. 

America is seen as its weakest in a very long time. The pack of Beta wolves are circling to take the perceived wounded alpha.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Kimmy now has his own nuclear missals that will reach Alaska.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Moonshinedave said:


> Do you really think that dimwit running North Korea is worth that much to them? I don't. Do you really think a nuclear war with United States would be a good idea for anyone?


I never said anything like that. My point was you study your enemy and prepare your military to take on your enemies based on their weaknesses. The United States has more funding and it is the most technologically advanced in most areas. What Russia has done is found our weaknesses and is preparing for the worst.

How dim witted do you really think he is? Never underestimate your enemy.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

John Galt said:


> And a lot more political cohesiveness and money than even China can provide. Not a realistic option.


Russia is doing it right now.

What makes it unrealistic in your opinion?


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> Not to start a fight but what years and where did you serve . China has has a lot more than you think. It does not work that way I wish it did but a lot more to it.


1993 to 1998 in the USN served on the Nimitz and the Washington. How about you?


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

John Galt said:


> Since China needs us for a trading partner a lot more than it needs NK so.... I suspect that if the war is short, less than say a week, China will stay out of it.
> 
> China's economy isn't in such great shape these days with a massive debt load after the public works projects it started around 2008 that resulted is overbuilding (ghost cities). If they lost the US as a trading partner for even a few months the yen would tumble and their economy may collapse. As it is many investment firms are staying out of inversing in either 100% publically owned or partially government owned companies in China.


As different as we are with China when it comes to putting value on a human life....they still don't want a gargantuan mess on their hands.

They have spent a mess of money over a lot of years to get people to move from the country to the city.

There is an actual middle class in China that looks a lot like ours.

I don't think they want that to go away.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Ragnarök said:


> Maybe investing in aircraft carriers has become obsolete and the Russians figured it out a long time ago.


It's not obsolete, it's expensive. Russia doesn't have the capital to maintain a modern fleet.



> Maybe it would be better to invest in modernizing nuclear weapons and investing in a nuclear war as a reality much like what the Russians have been doing and still pursue.


They invest in modern nukes for the same reason Kim dung une does, because they don't have any good stuff to wage a conventional war with so they need a doomsday device to maintain sovereignty.



> We are watching a power shift. I would argue that America is a has been country.


America is hardly a has been. We have slipped a bit due to Obama but still have a huge lead.

We are coming out with modern Aircraft Carriers and support ships, fifth generation fighter aircraft, rail-guns, and plenty of other goodies.

Russia has a bunch of broke down junk. The Migs and Sukhois have a 50/50 chance of running on any given day. They are known to crash shortly after takeoff due to shutdowns. Standard procedure is to run them for a while on the ground to make sure the pilot won't die once he takes off.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Ragnarök said:


> Russia is doing it right now.
> 
> What makes it unrealistic in your opinion?


Russia has old un-stocked shelters from the late 50s through the 70s. Yes they pulled a bomb test last year using the un-stocked shelters but they are in no way set up to hold 12 million Muscovites for 60+ days. This doesn't count the other 240,000,000 ??? Russians in the country.

Unlike Little Fat Boy I think Putin actually has some concern for the well being of his citizens and would be much less likely to "blow things up". Not saying he wouldn't push the big red button if forced but unlikely in my uneducated opinion.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

KUSA said:


> 1993 to 1998 in the USN served on the Nimitz and the Washington. How about you?


23 years retired US ARMY infantry 1 SG . You should know better. Even spend some time on the USS Saratoga CVA-60 They use to move us on those things once in a while.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

John Galt said:


> Russia has old un-stocked shelters from the late 50s through the 70s. Yes they pulled a bomb test last year using the un-stocked shelters but they are in no way set up to hold 12 million Muscovites for 60+ days. This doesn't count the other 240,000,000 ??? Russians in the country.
> 
> Unlike Little Fat Boy I think Putin actually has some concern for the well being of his citizens and would be much less likely to "blow things up". Not saying he wouldn't push the big red button if forced but unlikely in my uneducated opinion.


They are updating their shelters and building new ones. You save what you can within a winnable strategy.

Putin cares about his legacy. His ego drives him to protect his people to the best of his ability. I do not think he would start a nuclear war but he would definitely use them defensively.

Kim is using nuclear weapons to protect himself in the same way. He is more likely to use them aggressively though.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> 23 years retired US ARMY infantry 1 SG . You should know better. Even spend some time on the USS Saratoga CVA-60 They use to move us on those things once in a while.


Thank you for your service.

Do you realize what 2 Carrier Battle Groups could do to NK? The NKs could do nothing to defend themselves against the hell raining down on them.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

KUSA said:


> It's not obsolete, it's expensive. Russia doesn't have the capital to maintain a modern fleet.
> 
> They invest in modern nukes for the same reason Kim dung une does, because they don't have any good stuff to wage a conventional war with so they need a doomsday device to maintain sovereignty.
> 
> ...


Not all of what Russia has is junk. A lot of what is shown to you in the news is shown to you for a reason.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Ragnarök said:


> Putin cares about his legacy. His ego drives him to protect his people to the best of his ability. I do not think he would start a nuclear war but he would definitely use them defensively.


I agree with you. Think about this though. How could they use them in defense if we don't attack them? They can't. We would have to start a war with mother Russia itself before Putin would hit the red button and he would have to feel there was no other option before doing it. As soon as he hits his red button the US hits theirs. Not a pleasant thought.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

KUSA said:


> Thank you for your service.
> 
> Do you realize what 2 Carrier Battle Groups could do to NK? The NKs could do nothing to defend themselves against the hell raining down on them.


 I sure do and any of our carriers loaded with 100 or more Aircraft. I have seen first hand what they can do. The problem remains that China has been preparing for this for years . They are a force to be reckoned with . If it was just them that would be one thing but Iran is not going to stay out of it. And I still doubt any other Nation is coming to our aid.
Our doctrine has always been to fight on two fronts at the same time. That all sounds good , we have not kept up the resources to do it. A large part of our Military across all branches is not combat ready. They have been so rapped up in social engineering they are worthless. You do not cure 8 years of Obama in 6 months it takes years.
NK is a piss ant. We can crush them hard but it is China we have to deal with and they want this fight.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

KUSA said:


> I agree with you. Think about this though. How could they use them in defense if we don't attack them? They can't. We would have to start a war with mother Russia itself before Putin would hit the red button and he would have to feel there was no other option before doing it. As soon as he hits his red button the US hits theirs. Not a pleasant thought.


I agree. It is the world we live in though so why not start implementing measures now that could save our nation and our way of life? All out nuclear war is probably not going to happen ever, but crazy people like Kimmy exist.


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

How much conventional ordinance could we drop on NK in a span of say four hours? If it's over and done before any other country can organize a protest or response then all they will do is posture and grumble. NK the country would still be there, it would still be a puppet regime for China, and if they have to import people to make it a country again so be it. As long as we totally obliterate their government, military, and especially their nuclear facilities.

Call it a training exercise miscommunication and walk away.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Ragnarök said:


> They are updating their shelters and building new ones. You save what you can within a winnable strategy. .


I think Putin also believes that nuclear winter is not a winnable strategy. But Little Fat Kim doesn't seem as rational.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> China we have to deal with and they want this fight.


Can you explain why they want this fight? What do they have to gain?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

KUSA said:


> Can you explain why they want this fight? What do they have to gain?


POWER. China wants to put the US in it's place. They got involved in Korea the last time.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Ragnarök said:


> I agree. It is the world we live in though so why not start implementing measures now that could save our nation and our way of life? All out nuclear war is probably not going to happen ever, but crazy people like Kimmy exist.


I wish nukes were never invented. As long as they are here we need to keep crazy people like fat boy away from them.

I have no interest in taking over NK, I just want fat boy to take a dirt nap.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> POWER. China wants to put the US in it's place. They got involved in Korea the last time.


The most they would gain is a chance to show that they have a bigger pecker than the US. I highly doubt that they would advance on our country.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

The one "tool" everyone seems to have forgotten about is the USS Ohio and her sisters.

Each carries 24 missiles, . . . with up to 4 independently targeted warheads, . . . putting 1344 launch tubes "possible" at any given moment the POTUS decided to have at it.

Scatter 1344 small time nuclear explosions across China, NK, and Iran, . . . and by the time the 6 o'clock news has gone more than three or four time zones, . . . I doubt if much of anyone out there really will want to get into a scuffle over the results.

It is just a matter of re-arming them and allowing them to play again, . . . and it is 2688 localities that used to be on Google, . . . that have joined the ranks of cities that will resemble Hiroshima on August 7th 1945. 

Am I advocating we should do this, . . . absolutely not, . . . just pointing out the obvious, . . . that the other side knows about.

Yes, . . . SK would get hammered by the residue of the communist regime who fear the little fat pig might not be dead, . . . so they will act as though he is still in charge, . . . at least for a while.

Egypt will stay out of it, . . . France will just give the world another supply of once thrown down weapons, white flags, and browned underclothes, . . . Germany is a big question mark, . . . and just who gives a rat's patootie about Syria, Pakistan, etc??? 

Yes, . . . Russia will be concerned, . . . but once the red phone is lifted, . . . assurances are given and received, . . . as well as confirmed by their long range sensors that Russia is completely spared, . . . they will be in no hurry to see if we have any more with their addresses on them.

Of course, . . . it would be nice if a seal team happened in at the next NK parade, . . . and from a mile or so away, . . . a round were to split the hairs on a certain little NK madman's forehead, . . . 

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Ragnarök said:


> Not all of what Russia has is junk. A lot of what is shown to you in the news is shown to you for a reason.


I realize that but they aren't the military force they were as the USSR. Most of their aircraft are out of date. They do have some impressive anti aircraft missile systems like the S-400. I doubt they can lock on a fifth generation (F22, F35) stealth fighter like they claim though.


----------



## TJC44 (Mar 16, 2014)

There is always cyber Warfare. NK keeps all the details and specs for their rockets on computers, just like everyone else. Hire some millennial with a degree in hacking to go in, change a few details around, and the next launch goes boom right in Kim's face. Or piss off the Chinese and change the launch and flight parameters.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

I would laugh my ass off if they blew themselves to kingdom come.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Air power helped in the fight against North Korea. General McArthur thought it would be decisive then, too, and it wasn't. Bombing a low-tech country with high-tech airpower is a strategic mistake. A ground war is the only way to decisively defeat North Korea, and then only if UN forces stop at the narrow waist of the country above Pyongyang. Going further north than that on the ground will lose the war.

The mountains dictate that air power will be no more decisive now than it was in 1950-- the mountains haven't changed.

The ground in Korea is a nighmare for modern American forces. It hasn't changed, either.

What has changed will help some, modern ground force technology is certainly in our favor, but we're fighting two wars already. We are already at stop-loss for junior NCOs, and guys serving their fifth and sixth tours in Iraq and Afghanistan means that we don't have enough people.

Starting another ground war, or even another limited air war would not be a strategic blunder, it would be a massive strategic failure. It would guarantee America's second loss.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Jammer Six said:


> A ground war is the only way to decisively defeat North Korea


Why would we want to do that? We just need to knock out their military assets especially the nuke variety. In and out. It would look like someone stirred up an ant nest.


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

We know where every structure in that country is. Turn every city large enough to sustain one into a firestorm. Problem solved with no ground troops.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

An "in and out" air war on the Korean peninsula is a wistful fantasy, as is a nuclear campaign. It was a fantasy of General McArthur's in 1950, and it's a fantasy now.

I only hope our high command can keep President Trump in check, and keep him from ordering such a catastrophe.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

At the risk of being redundant yet again. Yes Mad Dog is fixing to deliver them bastids a high tech Biotch Slap. Store water..food and ammo.,,in that order They have nuked up satellites which can swoop down and take our power grid. Lets us get real, Old boy scouts should not need to buy any generators cause we are highly trained to b Be Prepared. Then they started importing pedophile scout leders. We need Jesus around here. I have read the back of the Book and yes the good guys win.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

There are some conditions available to humans which is worse than being dead,


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Jammer Six said:


> An "in and out" air war on the Korean peninsula is a wistful fantasy, as is a nuclear campaign. It was a fantasy of General McArthur's in 1950, and it's a fantasy now.
> 
> I only hope our high command can keep President Trump in check, and keep him from ordering such a catastrophe.


I don't know what rock you've been hiding under but our weaponry has come a long way since McArthur. We actually have some really effective ordinance and we know where they keep the goodies.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Jammer Six said:


> An "in and out" air war on the Korean peninsula is a wistful fantasy, as is a nuclear campaign. It was a fantasy of General McArthur's in 1950, and it's a fantasy now.
> 
> I only hope our high command can keep President Trump in check, and keep him from ordering such a catastrophe.


I have this suspicion....you won't be satisfied regardless of how he handles it.


----------



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

Jammer Six said:


> Air power helped in the fight against North Korea. General McArthur thought it would be decisive then, too, and it wasn't. Bombing a low-tech country with high-tech airpower is a strategic mistake. A ground war is the only way to decisively defeat North Korea, and then only if UN forces stop at the narrow waist of the country above Pyongyang. Going further north than that on the ground will lose the war.
> 
> The mountains dictate that air power will be no more decisive now than it was in 1950-- the mountains haven't changed.
> 
> ...


Anyone stationed in S. Korea and has seen the terrain knows what you are talking about. Winter only adds to the problem.


----------



## Vasily 1945 (Jun 25, 2017)

USA is trading with China, this will have to be re evaluated, since China is sympathetic to this Korean monster, should USA need to temp cut trade with China to force them to deal with North Korea?


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Let's see if I get this right:

If we fire first, we are the bad guys and start a world war.

If he fires first, we are the bad guys and start a world war.

Have I pretty much got the basics down?


----------



## SanAntonioPrepper (Apr 10, 2017)

Coastie dad said:


> Let's see if I get this right:
> 
> If we fire first, we are the bad guys and start a world war.
> 
> ...


Yes, thats the gyst of it. America is the bad guy no matter what. Damned if you do, damned if you dont.

Kim pops one off either intentionally or unintentionally (weapon misfire), even if its against south Korea or Japan and millions will die. The world will point the finger at the US and say "why didnt you do anything".

We preemptively take out the man who thinks he is a god (like Hitler did), some innocent people will still die and the World will point the finger at us and say "why DID you do something", "NK wouldnt have done anything".

Damned if you do, damned if you dont.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Let's be serious. N. Korea isn't going to attack the US Mainland. 

It's S. Korea and Japan that are most threated by Kim. S. Korea is in artillery range, and faces large numbers of N. Korean tanks. Japan is an island, and as we know, an island is a body of land surrounded by submarines. N. Korea has more submarines than any other nation, even the US. That's no accident.

And we shouldn't discount Japan's military strength. They are ranked 7th in the world, with large numbers of aircraft, ships, and 4 aircraft carriers.

They could have a very bloody, if short, war over there without involving the 3 major powers.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

SanAntonioPrepper said:


> America is the bad guy no matter what.


I don't think so.

Oh, the Chinese will whine about their use of lead paint and put some tariff on chopsticks, and the Japanese might hike up the price of sex robots, but they're closer to N. Korea than we are.

Looks like N. Korea is testing the mileage their missiles get. Stands to reason they'll aim for Hiroshima first rather than Sacramento.

And do not forget, a B1B bomber crew circumnavigates the globe, leaving from South Dakota, dumping its load and getting back to South Dakota in 36 hours.

I'm surprised N. Korea still exists as we debate this.


----------



## Two Seven One (Aug 4, 2016)

I think the issue is much more complex and dangerous than many think. The area of Korea, north and south combined is about the size of Minnesota. North Korea has the 4th largest active military at 1,190,000 active troops with another 6,300,000 in reserve. It may sound like a good plan to hit them strategically, hard and fast in hopes of breaking their spirit. However, keep in mind that most of the people in NK, their military included, are brainwashed into thinking their leader is a god and will fight to the last bullet. It's like hitting a beehive with a stick and hoping it kills the queen and the bees don't swarm.

It would not take long in an area that small for their millions of military to swarm south and suddenly all the strategic bombing in the world does no good because there are some half a million or more North Korean troops charging across the DMZ. Consider how much this would also piss off China and Russia and it is a really dangerous situation. I don't know what the solution is. But I don't think solving the problem with North Korea is as simple as some think, in other words, a shit load of bombs and missiles on strategic targets and hope they give up and no one else cares.

This is a very delicate situation and a very dangerous situation that could have an impact on a global scale.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Or we just write him an annual check and he shuts up. That is probably the end goal anyway.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Coastie dad said:


> Or we just write him an annual check and he shuts up. That is probably the end goal anyway.


They already write themselves a check. NK is a big US currency counterfeiter.

I think we should just shock and awe them and see if they want seconds.


----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

For you guys swapping military serve. Oh and I was a gunnersmate, New all weapons systems of surface ships, from .22 colt ace up to 16 inch guns, all missile systems, as well as knowledge for nukes..... 

1980-2000 served on various platforms in the Navy DD-931, AD-18, NAVSTA Rota Weapons, AS-18, NAVSECDET La Maddalena, LST-1196, LSD-51, SIMA Norva (38-A), out of 20 yrs, I got 10 in Europe being part of NATO Command, and 10 stateside 7 of that at sea. And out of NATO commands I got 5 yrs at sea.

North Korea just needs a steady 30 days and 30 nights of carpet bombing followed up with an amphibious at Inchon again supported by some extreme NGFS, same time as inchon landing, we go north across the border. Or we just give China their buffer zone they want to keep via nuclear wasteland..... Either works for me.


----------



## SanAntonioPrepper (Apr 10, 2017)

China and Russia will not allow NK to be overrun or completely neutered (Nukes, artillery, missiles etc taken out completely). This unspoken alliance and attitude with NK is evidenced not by what Russia and China say in public and their apparent "indifferent" and "apathetic" responses regarding North Korea after NK's dangerous testing of Nukes and NK direct threats of wanting to annihilate multiple countries (NK is a direct threat to SK, Japan and ultimately the US) but by history and what China and Russia do behind closed doors over the years (their actions speak louder then words):

Here is only one really recent example. Here is an article on MSN tonight titled: "U.S.-Led Bid to Condemn North Korea at UN Is Said to Break Down". Here are some key points from the article (Parenthesis mine):
http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/world...n-is-said-to-break-down/ar-BBDVGpY?li=BBnb7Kz

"Among the five permanent members of the Security Council, the U.S., France and U.K. were unable to overcome Russian and Chinese objections to a draft statement critical of Pyongyang's July 4 test of a missile that could strike parts of the U.S" (China and Russia seem to be blocking even just a statement against NK)

"There are countries that are allowing, even encouraging, trade with North Korea in violation of UN Security Council resolutions," Haley said. "Such countries would also like to continue their trade arrangements with the United States. That's not going to happen." (This is in reference to Russia and China continuing to trade with NK through sham/ghost companies/people as a means to get around sanctions).

"Russia's UN mission pushed back on accusations it was "blocking" a new statement, saying it objected to defining "the launch as an intercontinental ballistic missile test." (Russia is blocking statments against NK, do you think they will allow action?)

""The parametric flight data of the ballistic target corresponds to the tactical and technical parameters of a medium-range ballistic missile," according to the Russian statement." (Russia is looking to find loopholes)

Its not a secret that the dictatorships of China and Russia hold an alliance. Though China and Russia are trying to keep it secret, they are propping up (through sales, talks, military drills etc) the dictatorship of North Korea.

China and Russia will not sit idly by while an attempt to neuter NK completely is made. Due to NK terrain, fortified positions, and sheer size of their military, even with all the US firepower, it would takes weeks (not hours or days) to accomplish this task completely. NK will have to be completely neutered so they can not perform massive casualties on South Korea. While using nuclear weapons against NK would make thing quicker, neutering NK must involve discriminate and intelligent bombing as to avoid as many civilian casualties as possible. Dropping a "ton of nukes" and "turning that whole place into glass" would kill millions of innocent people - nukes do not differentiate. This is why no action against NK has been performed up until this point. Not just because of fear of NK inflicting massive casualties and damage on SK while we are trying to intelligently and discriminately destroy NK military targets, but because of the backing of Russia and China. Just as China supported NK during the Korean war against the United Nations, if the US and the UN attack NK today, the response (not necessarily the outcome) by China (now including Russia) will be the same.

China does not want a united and democratic Korea. China does not want the new democratic migrants bringing over "cancerous" stories of freedom and prosperity to the people under the dictatorship of China. China does not want to lose that buffer against the US. China does not want the US on China's doorstep and China does not want to lose their barking dog to indirectly threaten the US. China will intervene, just as they against the UN in the last Korean war.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

yooper_sjd said:


> North Korea just needs a steady 30 days and 30 nights of carpet bombing followed up with an amphibious at Inchon


If you've successfully carpet bombed them, I see no need for boots on the ground. With drones and their cameras we can see what we've missed and go back for a second pass.

Besides, if a bombing is successful, nothing with be working. No electric power, no hospitals, no grocery stores and precious few weapons. You don't have to be 100% accurate to shut down their ability to anything retaliatory.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Seems many here think a war with NK would be like a board game... real clean. Many here want to re-fight old wars in the same old way. Keep in mind, the little fat guy knows what we have & what we can do, so he plans to strike at us in different, new ways. So while we are carpet bombing his troops, which he could care less about, he will be attacking us in ways not ever seen before on a scale never seen. Cyber war can do more harm than most can imagine. We have seen little bits & pieces when countries test out their capabilities, like when Sony was hacked by NK & we/Israel took out Iran's centrifuges with the Stuxnet computer worm. You see the damage criminals can do with ransomware attacks, so can you imagine a government doing similar on a huge scale? We know for a fact that NK already has hacked into our vulnerable electric power grid and within moments can shut it down & do great harm to equipment that might take years to repair/replace. Imagine what happens to us if that happens. But that is just one aspect of a cyber war. How many other industries & businesses can they harm or take down? To me, that is the fog of war where things happen you didn't plan on when you find out your opponent has capabilities your intelligence services missed. 

Besides cyber, they are a nuclear power. Sure they know we have interceptors that can shoot down their rockets, so they would plan on that, wouldn't they? If you were him, wouldn't it make sense to take some of these nukes & preposition them outside the country? Can we be certain we know where every weapon is? 

Folks there is a reason our country has let NK alone. We fear what they can do to us. We know in the current electronics age, they can hit us at home while we drop bombs over there. We know they have nuclear & EMP capabilities and I'm betting we know we can't be 100% certain we can contain them. All these expensive carrier battle groups can't stop a NK nerd from punching a few keys on a keyboard which could unleash hell on our economy. So I hope & pray we don't go to war with them as I don't think it will be as clean, quick or surgical as many here have stated. I hope we can force China to shut him down. But if it means war, that is why I prep.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Bombing North Korea would accomplish the same thing now that it did in 1950-- nothing.

Bombing a peasant on a bicycle with a million dollar jet doesn't work. They can afford more bicycles than we can jets.

Shutting the road system down (you know, like 1950) will shut us down, not them. They can do more to us than we can to them in the timeframe that politics will allow for a war.

Read history. Or look at a map.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Robie said:


> ....Obama should be helpful with his negotiating skills also....
> 
> Great idea!


And ask CNN to go and cover that great diplomatic talk.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

******* said:


> Folks there is a reason our country has let NK alone. We fear what they can do to us.


Then we do what Israel does--pre-emptive strikes.

For example, do you think Israel is going to let Iran run 150 centrifuges? Of course not. Camels will one day look skyward to see F-35s painted with six-pointed stars, right before it gets really loud.

And Cuba taught us a valuable lesson only to be re-learned in Vietnam. You do not fight a war to keep from losing, you fight to win.

Yes, there will be cyber warfare. My guess every IBM 286 in North Korea will go dark right before the entire country starts to smell like Hiroshima and chop suey.

Within months, Kim will be able to hit Alaska. My guess is our war room already has several plans on how to take down North Korea once and for all.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

The Tourist said:


> Then we do what Israel does--pre-emptive strikes.


Preemptive strikes work best prior to someone having the weapon or ability to strike back... not after. If a country already has the means to attack you where you live, a preemptive strike must be 100% successful otherwise you get hit back. The folks we have gone to war with lately didn't have any real means of attacking us & doing great harm. NK, on the other hand, does.

I would not make light of NK's cyber capabilities. With computers, you can attack from anywhere in the world, so how would making their IBMs go dark there matter? Actually, from what I understand, most of their cyber folks are out of the country. Their hackers go overseas to find somewhere with better internet services than North Korea and to not leave a trace. It is likely they go under the cover of being employees of trading firms, overseas branches of North Korean companies, or joint ventures in China or Southeast Asia. The actual computer code that carries out these attacks would already be written and be sitting in the cloud, ready to be accessed & activated from anywhere in the world with nothing more than a laptop. This could happen even if we nuked their entire country.

It could be we are at the point we need to attack them but don't expect it to go like attacking Vietnam or Afghanistan. These folks will hit back.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

******* said:


> Preemptive strikes work best prior to someone having the weapon or ability to strike back... not after.


And I agree with you 100%.

Any form of a cyber attack is possible due to their on-again, off-again relationship with China. And truth be told, the USA had better get its butt in gear and make radical changes in our cyber safety.

However, as for sending out missiles and payloads, it appears Kim is still experimenting. And let's be honest here, he'll have more that enough time to read all of President Trump's personal mail as Pyongyang burns around him.

If I though a bigger, superior enemy was hunting me down, I'd stake him out and slash him up like a Christmas goose. So bad not only would it be months until his tendons healed, but so he would never forget the pain and my will to survive. Oh, he might have friends, but I have friends...

As for Russia and China, neither one of them would strike us because we iced Kim. Personally, I think they would publically denounce us, then use the "Bat Phone" and call President Trump to thank him. Kim is loose cannon, he needs to go, like yesterday.

Let's not wait until the an experimental missile hits Wasilla, Alaska.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I am not necessarily the biggest fan of Krauthammer but in this case I think he may by closer to the truth of the matter concerning the fat kid in NK and what our response is going to be. Barring a 1st strike on Nk's part I think we acquiesce or kick the can down the road........... again. Sure, I would love to kick the fat kid in the head but unless he pulls the trigger first I don't see us striking first. Will it get worse? You bet, Will we have to deal with him eventually? I am thinking yes.. Just food for thought.



> We do have powerful alternatives. But each is dangerous and highly unpredictable. Which is why the most likely ultimate outcome, by far, is acquiescence.


North Korea: The Rubicon is crossed - Charles Krauthammer


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Missile strike on North Korea an unlikely response to aggression


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Arm South Korea and Japan with nukes and then let's see if China wants to help.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

The South Koreans need to have a massive supply of tactical nukes.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

The best solution is to avoid a war with either North Korea or China. Of course, that would take diplomacy.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> The best solution is to avoid a war with either North Korea or China. Of course, that would take diplomacy.


You're trolling, right?


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Jammer Six said:


> The best solution is to avoid a war with either North Korea or China. Of course, that would take diplomacy.


In the case of the last President, I can call it a plethora of things.

Diplomacy ain't one of them.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

In the picture of the American planes doing a "fly over" to flex a bit of muscle for Kim, I was pleased to see a B1B among the group.

If a long range, nuclear equipped bomber doesn't send a message...


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Robie said:


> Arm South Korea and Japan with nukes and then let's see if China wants to help.


I do like this idea. While China will settle for a divided Korea they sure as hell do not want a nuclear South Korea not to mention Japan. It would be a tactical nightmare for her military and would insure NK gets the first shot only, they will not get the last. It's a measured response to NK's nuclear build up without firing a shot. China and Russia will be forced to reevaluate their agenda where NK is concerned. Arming Japan and SK does, however, have it's risks.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> I do like this idea. While China will settle for a divided Korea they sure as hell do not want a nuclear South Korea not to mention Japan. It would be a tactical nightmare for her military and would insure NK gets the first shot only, they will not get the last. It's a measured response to NK's nuclear build up without firing a shot. China and Russia will be forced to reevaluate their agenda where NK is concerned. Arming Japan and SK does, however, have it's risks.


I really don't think it'd be that bad of a thing to nuclearize South Korea and Japan. South Korea is heavy on the Christian and Buddhist side, so I don't think that little country would go on a shooting spree with the world. As far as Japan, the U.S. cornered them into engaging in war with us, and they no longer have a "divine" emperor to lead them into war.

Problem would be in the details of making them nuclear nations. Besides the treatise designed to prevent the creation of more nuclear nations, China might very well cause all kinds of havoc if it knew the two nations were being made into nuclear nations. Especially Japan, as there is a lot of bad blood between the two.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

That would solve the welfare problem fast!
He's got to get the Bastards Baby mamas too, though.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> Arming Japan and SK does, however, have it's risks.


We do not need their help or their permission.

Contrary to what Barry preached to the world, our President is to provide for the common defense. If a satellite shot of Kim's missile inventory has an ICBM capable of hitting Pasadena, my guess is that Mr. Trump will be tweeting, "Death from above."

Heck, the little oaf ought to be nuked just because he went out and got a bad haircut...


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Jammer Six said:


> The best solution is to avoid a war with either North Korea or China. Of course, that would take diplomacy.


The Worm has tried his best .....


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Here's a thought....

Carpet bomb the entire country with literally billions of these flyers.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

KUSA said:


> The South Koreans need to have a massive supply of tactical nukes.


not near enough mature for anything like being nuke armed - damn lucky the Indians or Packis haven't gone nuke to nuke ....


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

https://www.google.com/amp/mobile.reuters.com/article/amp/idUSKBN18P23J

Hope I am wrong but I have doubts that this will be resolved peacefully.

I must acknowledge, once and for all, that the purpose of diplomacy is to prolong a crisis. 
~ TV: Star Trek, Mr. Spock.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Illini Warrior said:


> not near enough mature for anything like being nuke armed - damn lucky the Indians or Packis haven't gone nuke to nuke ....


 The only reason they don't is both know the other will. System works. Until Iran has more influence in Pakistan it will keep going as it has.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Denton said:


> I really don't think it'd be that bad of a thing to nuclearize South Korea and Japan. South Korea is heavy on the Christian and Buddhist side, so I don't think that little country would go on a shooting spree with the world. As far as Japan, the U.S. cornered them into engaging in war with us, and they no longer have a "divine" emperor to lead them into war.
> 
> Problem would be in the details of making them nuclear nations. Besides the treatise designed to prevent the creation of more nuclear nations, China might very well cause all kinds of havoc if it knew the two nations were being made into nuclear nations. Especially Japan, as there is a lot of bad blood between the two.


There are inherent risks no doubt. We removed tactical nukes from the peninsula in 91, a big mistake. I think it's a measured response short of first strike and war. The fat kid has nukes and he is not about to give them up short of war. Now, is he crazy enough to shoot first? Then it's on. China, and to a certain extent Russia, has to be taken into account when game planning NK.

I understand SK's military is opposed to fielding tactical nukes on their soil as well.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> I must acknowledge, once and for ...thing sexier than a man quoting Mr. Spock LOL


----------

